# Scope brands



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

What brand or brands of scopes do you have?

This is multiple choice


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Burris..........and a Weaver :smt033 and some others I will not admit to owning...........


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Used to have a Weaver. I gave it to my oldest son, along with the rifle that was attached.

Now the only scope in this house is that green bottle sitting next to the lavatory sink.  

WM


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I'll have to add a Springfield Armory Govt model to my line-up.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I also have a cheapo Simmons red dot on my Buckmark, just to see if I like it... Nah... Getting a C-More


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Trijicon ACOG on my SA58.
Leupold on my soon arriving Mannlicher Scout.

Last real distance shooting was with a USO SN3 on a TRG-42.


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

I have been using Bushnell Elites mostly.
I also use Falcon optics,Simmons,Aimpoint,(not listed)


----------



## dman (May 14, 2012)

Didn't see STEINER. I got some Bushnells but that STEINER is gold.3x-12x-56mm , PREDATOR-EXTreme..!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Forgot to mention Simmons. I have one on a Ruger 10/22, and on the rimfire it seems to be a great inexpensive scope. I have a Weaver and a Bushnell on a couple of other rifles too, but they are centerfires.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

For those that are on a limited budget NCStar makes some decent scopes that are inexpensive..
NcStar Sales | NcStar Catagories

NCStar scopes can also be found on Amazon
Amazon.com: ncstar scopes


----------



## yardbird (Nov 11, 2013)

Nikon makes some very good glass and you can buy at Wal-Mart. Burris makes some great optics as well.


----------



## LePetomane (Oct 20, 2012)

yardbird said:


> Nikon makes some very good glass and you can buy at Wal-Mart. Burris makes some great optics as well.


What he said.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Millet, Weaver, Trijicon.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

I use Burris Fullfield II's on most of my rifles, except for a handful with Nikon Buckmasters (or ProStaff). I did just pick up a Redfield Revenge to test out. Not listed is the Simmons 22Mag that is on almost all of my rimfires. Almost all of the scopes are 3-9x40's, except for the occasional 4x.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I use a Bushnell Elite Tactical 2.5-16 X 42 on my Rem 700 .308 rifle.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Currently, a Bushnell 4 on the 10/22 and a Simmons 3>9 on the Remington 700 .270. When I owned a couple Ruger 77s there was a Redfield 3>9 on one and a Leupold 2>7 on the other. Liked that Leupold, mostly for the magnification choice. The Redfield went foggy. The Simmons has the knob adjustments, which are handy.


----------

